# Internet Bandbreite Priorität einstellen (Zyxel Router)



## lukelukeluke (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe bei mir zu Hause folgende Umgebung: Arbeits PCs von mir und meinen Mitbewohnern und Webserver bzw. Rechner welche dauernd laufen.

Nun, manchmal läuft alles gut, aber wenn gerade mal jemand auf meinem Server ist, wird die Internetverbindung (ADSL 1200up, 300down) strapaziert und auf den Arbeits-PCs geht Internet surfen und EMailen langsam...

Gibt es eine Hardware-Lösung, die Priorität für die Bandbreitenzuteilung einzustellen? Ich bin im Besitz von einem Zyxel Prestige 600 ADSL ISDN Router. Dort finde ich weder per Web-Configurator noch per Telnet einen weg, gewisse Rechner zu bevorzugen.

Ich will nur das die Arbeits-PCs vor den Servern dran kommen mit Internet Speed, dass aber wenn nicht gearbeitet wird trotzdem die Server voll ausgelastet werden können...

Hat jemand eine Idee wie das geht?

Danke vielmals!


----------

